# Défendre l'eMac?!



## volabelle (16 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous, je souhaite acheter un mac de bureau, j'ai déjà un iBook, mais étant étudiant j'ai une petite bourse. 
J'ai parcouru le forum et même un peu partout, il ne me semble pas que l'emac ait une "aura" incroyable... :mouais:  :mouais: . Alors voila il se pose un réel problème: Acheter un MacMini ou un eMac? Je n'ai pas d'écran plat, n'y de clavier donc le coût d'un macmini + écran me reviendra a 1000 euros environ, soit le pris d'un emac superdrive... De plus le disque dur du macmini est de 80G là ou celui de l'eMac est de 160G... Oui mais voilà... Je sais que l'on achète pas un ordi pour son aura... Pourtant j'ai un  ibook et je l'aime vraiment beaucoup... Pourrais-je autant "accrocher" avec un emac? Quelqu'un a t il un eMac, afin qu'il défende sont point de vue? Le macmini est mignon mais si c'est pour avoir un pauvre écran, sans style, merci bien! Et puis si c'est pour devoir racheter un dique dur externe...
Alors,svp, dites moi quels sont les avantages et les inconvénients de l'eMac?


----------



## Zyrol (16 Juin 2005)

Vu tout ce que tu dis, arrete de reflechir !!! fonce vers le eMac !

Qi tu n'a pas d'ecran, ni de clavier, le mini n'est pas fait pour toi. de plus, tu as le graveur de DVD, un disque plus gros et Surtout plus rapide.

EMac : GO ! GO ! GO !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2005)

J'ai eu un eMac pendant 2 ans ,j'en était en tout points satisfait,sauf son ventilateur,un peu trop bruyant pour un Mac ...
mais pas plus bruyant que des PC "assemblés"
une machine robuste ,qui est resté allumée très souvent pendant ces deux ,ans ...
je l'ai revendu,je suis toujours en contact avec mon acheteur ,qui en est lui aussi très content...
le mac mini est plus tendance,l'eMac ,ca fait un peu lourdingue maintenant,avec ce tube CRT (de qualité ,tout de meme)
a toi de voir...
l'eMac bénéficie d'une très bonne finition (plastique de très bonne facture)...
avis d'un ex eMac user...


----------



## Vladrow (16 Juin 2005)

L'essentiel de l'aura de l'eMac viens des premières versions. Une nouvelle série vient de sortir récemment. J'ai un exemplaire des deux. Les progrès sont nets :
- ventilateur moins bruyant  mais toujours audible  ), c'était un problème controversé mais non pas sans fondement. Il y a nettement du mieux.
- disque dur par contre un peu plus audible sans être bruyant du tout.
- gain de rapidité (bon ça c'est le processeur qui passe de 1 à 1,42 GHz)
- pour la petite histoire l'entrée son accepte maintenant les micros sans amplification...
- 3 USB 2.0 sur l'unité centrale.

L'avantage du eMac est la qualité de l'écran qui est un excellent CRT : plus encombrant, lourd mais impeccable. La carte graphique et le disque dur étaient également en sa faveur au moment où je l'ai acheté.

Le rapport qualité prix m'a semblé très nettement en faveur du eMac à partir du moment où je devais acquérir l'écran. 

La simplicité de l'ajout d'options (airport et RAM) dans un deuxième temps, est certainement en faveur de l'eMac.

Enfin, de toute façon, à partir d'une certaine flotte de Mac, il me semble souhaitable d'avoir un disque dur firewire pour les sauvegardes et redémarrages en cas de problème.


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur mac g d'abord 

j'ai un eMac depuis maintenant 3 ans et j'en suis pleinement satisfais. C'est une machine que je trouve performante et pour laquelle le rapport qualité/prix est intéressant (en partie du à l'écran cathodique). J'ai un eMac 700MHz si j'ai bonne mémoire (je ne suis pas dessus présentement), et il a toujours répondu correctement à mon attende en terme de performance. Je l'ai utilisé pour faire du montage vidéo, j'ai traité des séquences due durée assez considérable, et à 700MHz avec 740 et quelques Mo de RAM je n'ai constaté aucune faiblesse ni lenteur vraiment gênante. Avec les configurations actuelles, je pense qu'il doit être génial à travailler... D'ailleurs, si je dois me reprendre un ordinateur de bureau pour compléter mon portable, je pense que tant que je n'ai pas les finances qui me permettent d'acheter un G5 avec deux écrans plats 30", je resterai sur l'eMac.

En plus de ses performances, la résolution que l'écran supporte est très agréable. Evidemment, je ne l'ai plus en tête donc je ne peux pas te dire quelle est sa plus grande résolution, mais elle te permet de travailler très agréablement.

Et puis quelques petits désagréments puisqu'il en faut :
Le transport d'abord. L'eMac est un ordinateur de bureau, et ca se voit. Une fois qu'il posé, il est difficile de le déplacer. Contrairement aux premiers iMacs qui disposaient d'une poignée très pratique et appréciable, l'eMac en est dépourvu et c'est bien dommage. Il est en effet très lourd, et ça belle surface lisse et brillante, avantage lorsqu'il est posé sur un bureau, devient vite inconvénient lorsqu'il est question de le déplacer : ca glisse...
Sinon, certains le trouvent bruyant. Ca ne m'a jamais gêné.

Enfin come tu peux le voir, je ne lui trouve que des inconvénients mineurs. Alors si tu n'as pas d'écran, de clavier et de souris d'avance, je pense que l'eMac est une bonne idée.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2005)

oui l'eMac est un très bon choix,mais un iMac G5 17" ,doit pas etre hors de prix ,ou si?  
tout de meme ,le LCD ,c'est plus pratique...


----------



## kertruc (16 Juin 2005)

J'ai eu deux eMacs.
Un 800 et un 1,25.
J'ai été très satisfait des deux.
J'ai du rendre l'eMac 1,25 qui n'était pas à moi et j'ai vraiment failli prendre le nouvel eMac qui a un rapport qualité-prix imbattable.
Il y a le bruit du ventilo qui ne m'a pas gêné. On l'entend, c'est tout... mais c'est franchement pas gênant. Par contre, on ne peut pas le laisser tourner la nuit dans une chambre...
Finalement j'ai acheté un iBook, parce que j'ai eu une super occase.
Mais bon, vraiment, c'est une super machine.


----------



## hunjord (16 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui l'eMac est un très bon choix,mais un iMac G5 17" ,doit pas etre hors de prix ,ou si?
> tout de meme ,le LCD ,c'est plus pratique...


En version superdrive, il y a quand même quelque chose comme 800 euros d'écart à peu près, ce n'est pas négligeable....
Surtout pour un étudiant avec une petite bourse


----------



## volabelle (16 Juin 2005)

je pense donc que je vais prendre un emac, merci.
 
Je ne pense pas que l'Imac est hors de prix, il est même très intéressant, et bien équipé, c'est seulement que un Imac superdrive c'est 1500¤ donc un peu trop cher pour moi... C'est tout :rose:  :rose: 
C'est vrai que le LCD c'est bien... Mais tant pis, j'ai déjà mon iBook pour l'écran plat


----------



## ivremort (17 Juin 2005)

attention au bruit quand même, beaucoup de gens ne supportent pas le bruit de l'eMac (mais du Imac aussi, donc..)


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> attention au bruit quand même, beaucoup de gens ne supportent pas le bruit de l'eMac (mais du Imac aussi, donc..)



 Ah bon?
 J'ai un iMac G4, et il est franchement silencieux.
 Quelles furent les gammes d'iMac bruyantes? G3?... G5?...
 Par ailleurs, et bien que cela ait peu d'importance, j'adore la forme de l'eMac, personnellement. 

 Dans ce thread, qui n'a rien à voir avec l'eMac à priori, je disais grand bien du design de l'eMac. J'ai même failli en acheter un au moment où j'ai finalement choisi mon iMac G4. 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=97056


----------



## freddie380 (17 Juin 2005)

te pose pas de questions . c'est un bon choix et un excellent rapport qualité / prix.
perso j'ai le 1,25 et j'en suis pleinement satisfait . pour ce qui est du ventilo , apres 2 ou 3 minutes
on y fait plus trop attention .


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2005)

iMac G4 1.25Ghz 15" d'occasion ?  

 Enfin, moi j'adore l'iMac G4...  

M'enfin, pour une machine neuve, je te conseille de foncer sur l'eMac G4  ... Attention toutefois, ça doit faire pas mal de mois qu'il n'a pas eu de révision majeure (peut être en septembre ? mais avec quel processeur ?).


----------



## ivremort (17 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?
> J'ai un iMac G4, et il est franchement silencieux.
> Quelles furent les gammes d'iMac bruyantes? G3?... G5?...
> Par ailleurs, et bien que cela ait peu d'importance, j'adore la forme de l'eMac, personnellement.




Non non, je faisais allusion au IMac G5, que certains trouvent "bruyant" (moi ça va...)

Mais le eMac, c'est plus sérieux : je m'étais retenu de l'acheter à l'époque à cause du bruit. Mais si ça s'est amélioré, tant mieux...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2005)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je souhaite acheter un mac de bureau, j'ai déjà un iBook, mais étant étudiant j'ai une petite bourse.
> J'ai parcouru le forum et même un peu partout, il ne me semble pas que l'emac ait une "aura" incroyable... :mouais:  :mouais: . Alors voila il se pose un réel problème: Acheter un MacMini ou un eMac? Je n'ai pas d'écran plat, n'y de clavier donc le coût d'un macmini + écran me reviendra a 1000 euros environ, soit le pris d'un emac superdrive... De plus le disque dur du macmini est de 80G là ou celui de l'eMac est de 160G... Oui mais voilà... Je sais que l'on achète pas un ordi pour son aura... Pourtant j'ai un ibook et je l'aime vraiment beaucoup... Pourrais-je autant "accrocher" avec un emac? Quelqu'un a t il un eMac, afin qu'il défende sont point de vue? Le macmini est mignon mais si c'est pour avoir un pauvre écran, sans style, merci bien! Et puis si c'est pour devoir racheter un dique dur externe...
> Alors,svp, dites moi quels sont les avantages et les inconvénients de l'eMac?



 Plus haut dans ce thread, certains posts parlent très bien d'arguments techniques pour choisir entre l'eMac et le Mac Mini.
 Je vais te proposer un autre critère de choix, sans doute plus "psychologique" que purement technique... Encore que...
Peut-être as-tu un très bon niveau en informatique, ou des besoins très spécifiques, ou tout simplement l'envie d'avoir une configuration hardware sur mesure. Si c'est le cas, je te conseille le Mac Mini, qui te permet, pour une unité central donnée, de choisir ton moniteur, ton clavier, et ta souris.
 Par contre, si tu n'as justement pas un niveau très élevé en informatique, je te conseille au contraire l'eMac. 
Début 2004, pour mon premier Mac, je ne voulais pas avoir à me demander quels seraient pour moi la meilleure unité centrale, le meilleur moniteur pour la dite unité centrale, le meilleur clavier, la meilleure souris...
J'ai donc tout de suite voulu un ordinateur "tout en un", pour ne pas avoir à me poser ce genre de question. Cela éliminait donc la gamme Power Mac G5 (le Mac Mini n'existait pas encore). J'ai donc hésité entre la gamme eMac G4 et la gamme iMac G4. J'ai choisi l'iMac G4 20" en grande partie en raison des 20", justement. Mais si pour toi la taille de l'écran importe peu, je pense que l'eMac 17" pourra très bien te convenir.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

En sachant que l'emac est beaucoup plus économique que le mac mini avec options. Et que l'achat d'écran et UC séparé n'est pas forcément une économie vu que les technos d'écran évoluent aussi vite que celles des ordis.

Le bruit ? Il faut prévoir d'alimenter sa base de données itunes, et ça passe....
Seul le 17 pouces scintillant est une limite,  et le poids.


----------



## eio (22 Juin 2005)

je fais remonter le fil pour défendre mon achat ! Après 6 mois de consultation, de tergiversations, d'annulation d'achat d'un Imac, j'ai opté pour l'emac qui correspond à mon budget et à l'usage que j'en aurais (viédo familiale, bureautique, net)...
toalement novice sous mac, j'ai pas quitté la machine depuis que je l'ai reçu à midi !
Franchement c'est vraiment bien, je m'amuse dejà avec Imovie !


Le bruit, certes, il en fait autant que mon vieuxc PC de 10 ans d'âge (si, si) mais bon on s'y fait et  l'hiver viendra bien un jour..
L'ergonomie est très bonne, il a touvé sa place au coin du bureau et le stabilise bien !
L'écran est TRES bon, je trouve qu'il est bien meilleur que pas mal de LCD...
Je comprends pas l'ostracisme dont il est victime chez pas mal de forumeurs et la discretion d'Apple  : pas assez glamour ?, pas assez de marge ?

Un argument qui m'a conforté dans l'achat du emac, c'est l'usage familial : avec sa robustesse, je vais le laisser à mes pitchounes sans souci !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juin 2005)

eio a dit:
			
		

> je fais remonter le fil pour défendre mon achat ! Après 6 mois de consultation, de tergiversations, d'annulation d'achat d'un Imac, j'ai opté pour l'emac qui correspond à mon budget et à l'usage que j'en aurais (viédo familiale, bureautique, net)...
> toalement novice sous mac, j'ai pas quitté la machine depuis que je l'ai reçu à midi !
> Franchement c'est vraiment bien, je m'amuse dejà avec Imovie !
> 
> ...



 Sois le bienvenu sur Mac Génération, eio. 
 Et très content que tu sois satisfait de ton eMac. 
Cette machine m'a toujours inspiré confiance, de toute façon.


----------



## kitetrip (23 Juin 2005)

eio a dit:
			
		

> Un argument qui m'a conforté dans l'achat du emac, c'est l'usage familial : avec sa robustesse, je vais le laisser à mes pitchounes sans souci !


 
 Conçu principalement pour le monde de l'éducation, c'est clair qu'il ne craint pas grand chose de ce côté là


----------



## Alice (23 Juin 2005)

D'abord, ptit mot d'amour à mon eMac. Celui qui me sert aujourd'ui est mon premier ordi perso*, et même si je l'ai acheté (presque) par hasard (ç'aurait pu être un Pc, je ne savais qui écouter), je le remercie aujourd'hui, mon petit cube blanc, pour m'avoir fait entrer en Mac. Une vraie passion. 
Solide, beau (si si), il a sa bonne place sur mon mini bureau parisien, et son bureau à lui étonne  mes copains (mac ou pc) avec des icônes originales très personnelles ( merci Cocoricones entre autres).
à l'heure de quitter ce premier "véhicule", je m'interroge sur son remplaçant, justement. J'ai éliminé le mini, j'hésite entre e et i,  en fait, je suis sensible au bruit et le ronflement de ce compagnon est la seule chose que je n'aime pas chez lui (surtout aujourd'hui avec la chaleur). J'hésite aussi, et si vous pouviez me donner un conseil, sur le meilleur moment pour acheter; je voulais profiter d'Aout pour tout réinstaller, mais en même temps, il y a Apple Expo. Sauf que je piaffe après Tiger, que j'aimerais explorer, mais bon patience, il sera installé sur la nouvelle bête. J'ai mis mes sous de côté pour l'achat, c'est plus histoire de ne pas me planter sur le matériel, je repars (comme tout le monde, c'est pas original,) pour quelques années. 
On ne fait jamais assez attention, je viens de (presque) me planter en achetant un mobile K700i sans avoir consulté les forums, juste parce qu'Apple le considérait conmme compatible (isync) et je galère grave avec un modèle ORANGE, qui ne fait rien comme je le souhaite et surtout comme les mêmes K700i de copains mais K700i de constructeurs.

*eMac superdrive 800 doté de 512 de RAM , 3 ans d'age


----------



## uranium (23 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> iMac G4 1.25Ghz 15" d'occasion ?
> 
> Enfin, moi j'adore l'iMac G4...
> 
> M'enfin, pour une machine neuve, je te conseille de foncer sur l'eMac G4  ... Attention toutefois, ça doit faire pas mal de mois qu'il n'a pas eu de révision majeure (peut être en septembre ? mais avec quel processeur ?).



A part pour la carte graphique... Une ATI Radeon 9600 64 Mo... De quoi pouvoir jouer à quelques jeux quand même, et plus puissante que celle du Mac mini.
Mais ça ce n'est que si tu veux jouer, volabelle...


----------



## Gregg (23 Juin 2005)

Tout a été dit sur l'emac mais la seule chose au futur acquereur et ca marche pour tous les macs , rajoutez de la ram !


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juin 2005)

Alice a dit:
			
		

> D'abord, ptit mot d'amour à mon eMac. Celui qui me sert aujourd'ui est mon premier ordi perso*, et même si je l'ai acheté (presque) par hasard (ç'aurait pu être un Pc, je ne savais qui écouter), je le remercie aujourd'hui, mon petit cube blanc, pour m'avoir fait entrer en Mac. Une vraie passion.
> Solide, beau (si si), il a sa bonne place sur mon mini bureau parisien, et son bureau à lui étonne mes copains (mac ou pc) avec des icônes originales très personnelles ( merci Cocoricones entre autres).
> à l'heure de quitter ce premier "véhicule", je m'interroge sur son remplaçant, justement. J'ai éliminé le mini, j'hésite entre e et i, en fait, je suis sensible au bruit et le ronflement de ce compagnon est la seule chose que je n'aime pas chez lui (surtout aujourd'hui avec la chaleur). J'hésite aussi, et si vous pouviez me donner un conseil, sur le meilleur moment pour acheter; je voulais profiter d'Aout pour tout réinstaller, mais en même temps, il y a Apple Expo. Sauf que je piaffe après Tiger, que j'aimerais explorer, mais bon patience, il sera installé sur la nouvelle bête. J'ai mis mes sous de côté pour l'achat, c'est plus histoire de ne pas me planter sur le matériel, je repars (comme tout le monde, c'est pas original,) pour quelques années.
> On ne fait jamais assez attention, je viens de (presque) me planter en achetant un mobile K700i sans avoir consulté les forums, juste parce qu'Apple le considérait conmme compatible (isync) et je galère grave avec un modèle ORANGE, qui ne fait rien comme je le souhaite et surtout comme les mêmes K700i de copains mais K700i de constructeurs.
> ...



Sois la bienvenue sur Mac Génération, Alice.
Si tu achètes un Mac maintenant, ou dans pas longtemps, il sera effectivement équipé de Tiger, ce qui est le cas de tous les Macs neufs depuis un bon mois.
Si tu n'es pas à à quelques mois-près, tu peux en effet attendre l'Apple Expo.
Cela dépend de tes besoins, et de leur caractère d'urgence, ou pas.


----------



## Alice (24 Juin 2005)

Bon aujourd'hui, c'est le bonheur, j'ai enfin réussi à faire quelque chose avec iSynk et toute mon informatique semble se synchroniser (Palm bourré d'adresses-plus de 1700, K700i-une sélection choisie seulement, soit 350). J'en ai bavé, mais je suis trrrès têtue. Bon, c'est vrai que mon Mac a ramé, et je compte donner des vitamines, c'est évident, au prochain. C'est très sympa d'avoir un message, merci à Human-fly, je me dis que ça va être long jusqu'à fin septembre, z'aurait pas pu faire Apple expo plus tôt, comme d'habitude?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juin 2005)

Alice a dit:
			
		

> Bon aujourd'hui, c'est le bonheur, j'ai enfin réussi à faire quelque chose avec iSynk et toute mon informatique semble se synchroniser (Palm bourré d'adresses-plus de 1700, K700i-une sélection choisie seulement, soit 350). J'en ai bavé, mais je suis trrrès têtue. Bon, c'est vrai que mon Mac a ramé, et je compte donner des vitamines, c'est évident, au prochain. C'est très sympa d'avoir un message, merci à Human-fly, je me dis que ça va être long jusqu'à fin septembre, z'aurait pas pu faire Apple expo plus tôt, comme d'habitude?



 Sur Mac Génération, tu peux contacter n'importe quel membre par message privé. Tu peux aussi contacter la plupart d'entre-nous par e-mail. 
 Mais ce que tu as reçu de ma part n'était pas à proprement parler un message privé. C'était le commentaire d'un boulage vert. 
Sur Mac Génération, un membre ayant au moins 50 posts à son actif peut bouler vert ou rouge qui il veut. Le coup de boule vert donne des points de réputation, et le coup de boule rouge en retire.
 Je t'ai donc donné un point de réputation, que l'on appelle aussi "point disco". 
 Depuis peu, j'ai pris l'habitude de bouler verts les nouveaux venus que je croise sur les forums. 

 Par ailleurs, s'agissant de la ram, je te comprends. 
Sur mon iMac G4, j'avais 256 Mo de ram dans ma configuration d'origine. C'était déjà juste avec Panther, et encore davantage avec Tiger. J'ai récemment ajouté une barrette de 1 Go de ram, et depuis c'est le jour et la nuit! 

 PS : J'attends moi aussi l'Apple Expo avec impatience.


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juin 2005)

Le eMac est une machine très très fiable 

Je peux même dire de source sûre que c'est une des machines qui a le moins de problèmes


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le eMac est une machine très très fiable
> 
> Je peux même dire de source sûre que c'est une des machines qui a le moins de problèmes





Appart ses problèmes d'ecran  même sur les derniers modeles


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Appart ses problèmes d'ecran  même sur les derniers modeles



 Tout de même curieux... :mouais:
Les avis exprimés dans ce thread depuis le début vont dans le sens contraire.  Jusqu'ici, tout le monde parlait justement en bien de l'écran de l'eMac. 




			
				Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage du eMac est la qualité de l'écran qui est un excellent CRT : plus encombrant, lourd mais impeccable.





			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> En plus de ses performances, la résolution que l'écran supporte est très agréable. Evidemment, je ne l'ai plus en tête donc je ne peux pas te dire quelle est sa plus grande résolution, mais elle te permet de travailler très agréablement.





			
				eio a dit:
			
		

> L'écran est TRES bon, je trouve qu'il est bien meilleur que pas mal de LCD...





Personnellement, je n'avais encore jamais entendu parler des problèmes auxquels tu fais allusion.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Appart ses problèmes d'ecran  même sur les derniers modeles


 Très rares :rateau: et crois-moi je suis bien placée pour le savoir


----------



## dakar (30 Juin 2005)

Modern-think, tu pourrais un peu préciser le problème que tu as eu, stp 
, avec l'écran de ton emac ?
ça m'intéresse, j'ai envie d'en acheter un..


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juin 2005)

Aucun  j'ai deja beaucoup travaille avec des eMacs et jamais aucun probleme


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Très rares :rateau: et crois-moi je suis bien placée pour le savoir





Oui c'est très rares pour te dire j'ai le dernier Emac mais quand on met le son a fond dans Itunes sur certains morceaux l'ecran commence a vibrer et ca fait me fait ca    .

Faire quand même gaffe


----------

